# somebody asked me to destroy someone....



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

...so I said "Okay"

9405 5036 9930 0262 4259 16


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You bombing fool!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alot of "favor" bombs going on here. Somethings fishy.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Good....Good....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

There's so many bombs flying back and forth this week, I can't keep track! It's hard enough for a noob as it is!

Someone call NORAD.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If this is going to who I think it is, someone needs to send a cooler as well. I don't think he's going to be able to handle the onslaught!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I don't think he's going to be able to handle the onslaught!


I KNOW he can't.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Pete, up to no good again today I see.

<_ someone please PM me a top-secret squid intel report - this looks good!_ >


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Pete, up to no good again today I see.
> 
> <_ someone please PM me a top-secret squid intel report - this looks good!_ >


not me,Counselor..I am but a mere pawn in someone else's sinister game..I'm almost 100% innocent this timeray2:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to third the cooler idea. He's going to need many times the percentage of his current storage. The poor bastard has no idea...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not me,Counselor..I am but a mere pawn in someone else's sinister game..*I'm almost 100% innocent this time*ray2:


Ah, yes. Then this confirms it: innocence IS relative.

:ss


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm almost 100% innocent this timeray2:


Wonder when the last time was Pete was able to say that.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember...when my secret arts and crafts center for old people and orphans was nuked by that insane Rear Admiral Sligub.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I remember...when my secret arts and crafts center for old people and orphans was nuked by that insane Rear Admiral Sligub.


lol.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...so I said "Okay"
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0262 4259 16


Kind of like the A-Team I love it.

If you have a problem - if no one else can help - and if you can find 
him - maybe you can hire: The Herfabomber.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree, I think we all have the same "friend" and if so he will definitely need something.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno what's going on, but its pretty crazy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm guessing the show premier's tomorrow?


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

A whole case full of Raji's Untimely Demise! I can't wait!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Wonder if this is going to the same place I sent one off to.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The Tick said:


> I agree, I think we all have the same "friend" and if so he will definitely need something.





Vicini said:


> Wonder if this is going to the same place I sent one off to.


Hopefully we all have the same friend :eyebrows:

I have a sneaking suspicion that someone may need to take a trip to Wally World soon for a lage tupperware and some KL. :rockon:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Based on the threads in this section... this isn't going to get well. Someone is getting bombed from a couple different angles!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Cant wait to see this devastation. Whoever it is need not be to afraid.. Its only ZKs :bored:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Cant wait to see this devastation. Whoever it is need not be to afraid.. Its only ZKs :bored:


*Pinky:* Narf!! LOL, LOL, LOL!!! Brain they still don't see it coming!!!

*Brain:* Pinky, be quiet!!! SECRET plan, remember?!?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

If it's me, which I'm 99.999999999% sure it's not, thank god, I'm out of town.

Good luck to the target....


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf!! LOL, LOL, LOL!!! Brain they still don't see it coming!!!
> 
> *Brain:* Pinky, be quiet!!! SECRET plan, remember?!?


You really ought to silence Pinky...

My words still stand as posted.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf!! LOL, LOL, LOL!!! Brain they still don't see it coming!!!
> 
> *Brain:* Pinky, be quiet!!! SECRET plan, remember?!?


I don't remember the last time Pinky got this excited. He's getting me impatient to find out what the hell he's talking about. Hopefully it's not my mailbox....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

You know, in all honesty, can any of us say we think we'll be SHOCKED at what is about to transpire? Not I. 

Oh sure, I expect there to be blood, and gore, and the grinding and gnashing of teeth, but in the end it's just the ZKs being ZKs. And of course, the harder they hit back, the more we can rest in the fact that the new and improved Squids kicked some llama butt, indeed. 

So, let's see this alleged reprisal. Right now it's all quiet on the Western front, and we're waiting... :ss


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

calm before the storm,Counselor..you know it's coming...I know it's coming...that won't stop the insurance companies from raising their premiums.

more Squids simply means a larger banquet,and today was merely the antipasto course.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Somebody asked me the same thing.
03102010000036414081


----------

